# نسخة من عقد المقاولة الموحدة اصدرته وزارة الاشغال الاردنية



## عمر الفاروق (24 نوفمبر 2006)

:30: 
اليكم اخواني عقد المقاولة الموحدة الذي اصدرته وزارة الاشغال العامة الاردنية ، وهي نسخة منقحة من الفيديك




مع خالص التوفيق .
معماري / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 نوفمبر 2006)

المكرم م محمد الطبلاوي
أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذه المبادرة ،، كما أقدر لك رفع عقد المقاولة الموحد الاردني ،، تصفحته تصفح أولي ووجدته متميزا بحق ،، لي عودة بعد إكمال دراسة بنوده بدقه ومراجعتها مع عقد الاشغال الموحد المقر حكوميا في المملكة العربية السعودية.
أشكر مرة اخرى ، واحييك معنا دائما .. والسلام عليكم.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخوي

وننتظر المراجعه من مشرفنا فيصل الشريف، كما ياحبذا لو يعطينى الاخ المهندس محمد الطبلاوي لمحة سريعه عن التغييرات والتعديلات في النسخة الجديده.


----------



## النائف (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا اخي مهندس محمد الطبلاوي على هذا الموضوع ولي بعض التعليقات ولكن بعد التصفح الكامل .
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخوي فيصل الشريف 

اعطينا العقد الموحد السعودي اذا فيه


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكر واجب*



فيصل الشريف قال:


> المكرم م محمد الطبلاوي
> أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذه المبادرة ،، كما أقدر لك رفع عقد المقاولة الموحد الاردني ،، تصفحته تصفح أولي ووجدته متميزا بحق ،، لي عودة بعد إكمال دراسة بنوده بدقه ومراجعتها مع عقد الاشغال الموحد المقر حكوميا في المملكة العربية السعودية.
> أشكر مرة اخرى ، واحييك معنا دائما .. والسلام عليكم.



أشكرك أخي العزيز ، وأحيي كل الاخوة بالمنتدي ويا سلام لو أمتعتنا بعقد الاشغال الموحد والمقر بالمملكة الحبيبة ....مع خالص احترامي وشكري 

معماري / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (15 ديسمبر 2006)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخوي
> 
> وننتظر المراجعه من مشرفنا فيصل الشريف، كما ياحبذا لو يعطينى الاخ المهندس محمد الطبلاوي لمحة سريعه عن التغييرات والتعديلات في النسخة الجديده.



اشكرك أخي ..وفي سبيلي لفعل ما تطلبه ، مع دعائي بأن تساعدنا الصحة...وأضم صوتي لصوتك ..بأن يعطينا الأخ المشرف تقريره عن المراجعة .... مع خالص الشكر


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*الاشتراطات الخاصة لعقد المقاولة الموحدة - وزارة الاشغال بالمملكة الاردنية*

اخواني اليكم نسخة الكترونية من :

الاشتراطات الخاصة لعقد المقاولة الموحدة - وزارة الاشغال بالمملكة الاردنية

ومع خالص شكري ...واحترامي

معماري / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (16 ديسمبر 2006)

اتمني المراجعة والتنقيح من السيد المشرف...وأأمل في اتحافنا بعقد المقاولة ( المملكة السعودية ) الشريفة ...مع خالص شكري..
معماري / محمد الطبلاوي


----------



## akato (19 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم
وأتمنى رفع نسخة بالانجليزي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 مايو 2007)

akato قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم
> وأتمنى رفع نسخة بالانجليزي



صديقي لا يتوفر لدي الان النسخة الانجليزية ..رجاء التواصل علي المشاركة من الاخوة الزملاء ...خالص الشكر


----------



## عمر الفاروق (11 مايو 2007)

mt301 قال:


> صديقي لا يتوفر لدي الان النسخة الانجليزية ..رجاء التواصل علي المشاركة من الاخوة الزملاء ...خالص الشكر



رجاء المشاركة..مع شوحات من السادة المشرفقين ..في انتظار المزيد


----------



## صالح سعيد صالح (20 مارس 2008)

مشكوووورر يا اخي


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 مارس 2008)

شكرا 
أخي صالح ...


----------



## المقياس (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## safa aldin (15 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/احمد شاهين (15 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Jamal (16 يناير 2011)

:10:شكرا


----------



## صالح سالم الرواجفه (25 يناير 2011)

اساده مهندسي العرب لكم جزيل الشكر على ما قدمتموه على خدمة المهندس 
اود ان اقدم لكم خبراتي كمهندس كهرباء قوى في حل المشكلات التصصيه


----------



## hhmdan (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## عمر الفاروق (18 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر لكم والدعاء موصول...


----------



## lumsat (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (13 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

